
Corsair Gaming S-1 - kressaty
https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1743759/000119312520227100/d507744ds1.htm
======
gouggoug
Sort-of-ish related:

A few years back they started making gaming PCs.

I was looking for something slick, discreet, but still fairly powerful.

I bought a Corsair One, and I've been super happy since then. It's exactly
what I wanted and I haven't had any issues with it.

So if you were looking at their gaming PCs, you now know 1 random HN reader is
super satisfied and recommends them.

~~~
cgriswald
Have you ever built one? I'm curious how they compare to something I might
build myself.

They are my go-to for power supplies and memory, and of my three main
keyboards and mice, two sets are Corsair (K95 RGB Platinum and Scimitar Pro)
used on Linux systems with ckb-next; one is Razer (Blackwidow Chroma v1 and
Ouroboros) with their in-house software on Windows for a gaming rig. I much
prefer the Corsair stuff.

~~~
Something1234
Guess what building a pc is not worth it. It's not worth it in frustration or
anything else. It's better to buy a commercial business grade desktop with a
support contract. They always have some kind of weird power issue or
something. However, I might just be butthurt about my desktop that randomly
reboots and was built by a friend, and I can't figure out what is wrong with
it.

~~~
papaf
_Guess what building a pc is not worth it._

I am not sure that going to a site calling itself "Hacker" News and writing
such a comment is not blatant trolling. Or maybe this is a sad side effect of
developers using Macs.

I am useless at building things and I built a PC that has never given me
problems. I even bought the wrong case!

The fix for _some kind of weird power issue_ is to roughly calculate what kind
of power you need and buy a decent power supply -- it will probably be better
than the commercial grade desktop and give some headroom for future upgrades.

~~~
ponker
There are more kinds of weird issues than a poorly spec’d CPU. Scratched
traces, shorts caused by something touching something it’s not supposed to,
etc.

------
nemothekid
40% of the revenue is from selling RAM? I assume they aren't fabbing their own
chips, so are they just reselling Samsung/Hynix memory?

~~~
wmf
Besides Crucial/Micron, it seems like consumers can't buy DIMMs from Samsung
or Hynix; you have to get them from some gamer brand. And clearly a lot of
people are buying from brands that they recognize.

~~~
jeffbee
What makes you say this? I always buy Samsung DIMMs. They are always in stock
at Newegg and on the shelf at Central Computer (SF Bay Area brick and mortar
computer store).

~~~
wmf
Maybe I was only looking at 3200 or faster.

------
jmz7v
I bought my first mech keyboard and "high-end" mouse from Corsair almost 3
years ago. I happily own a couple of Elgato products, more Corsair keyboards.
I can say I'm rooting for them.

It's been amazing to see Corsair grow and provide great hardware, although not
to my current taste. I can see the value they provide with the current massive
force that online gaming and streaming has. I hope they'll continue to build
great products for the foreseeable future.

~~~
hellopat
I just wish they'd use better switches in their mice. I'm on my second one,
and they suffer from a widespread double click issue. It's an excellent gaming
mouse otherwise.

------
s9w
Corsair, with one of the most iconic logo of any hardware company. Which they
wanted to change to a super generic "tramp-stamp" logo a couple of years back
- but actually backtracked after community revolt.

[https://www.eteknix.com/corsair-respond-to-community-
feedbac...](https://www.eteknix.com/corsair-respond-to-community-feedback-
over-new-logo-design/)

~~~
niffydroid
I like the current logo, it's almost like a classic computer peripherals logo
from the 80s. The tramp stamp is tacky and cheap, I'd expect the items to last
less than a year

------
fireattack
Isn't their company name "CORSAIR COMPONENTS, INC."?

[1] [https://www.corsair.com/us/en/about](https://www.corsair.com/us/en/about)

~~~
pvg
It's discussed in the document starting at page 10 under 'The Reorganization
and the Acquisition Transaction'.

~~~
fireattack
If I understand it right, "CORSAIR COMPONENTS, INC." no longer existed since
2017?

Weird they haven't updated their website then.

~~~
pvg
The legal names of a business don't always match the names they operate under
or that of their branding. They seem to have changed names while keeping their
existing branding for now.

------
georgeecollins
As I type this on one of my two corsair keyboards-- that I love-- I am
thinking I will check out this S1!

~~~
codetrotter
I have a Corsair mouse pad that covers most of my desk. In part because the
mouse pad is huge and in part because my desk is small. The mouse that sits on
top of it is Corsair too. I like this mouse pad and the mouse a lot, and like
you, the quality of those things that I own are the reason I clicked on this
post.

As for keyboard, I use a different brand (all black programmable mechanical
keyboard ErgoDox EZ Shine with no printed key caps, with my own Dvorak layout
here: [https://github.com/ctsrc/ergodox-ez-shine-
dvorak](https://github.com/ctsrc/ergodox-ez-shine-dvorak)).

I am fairly certain that the PSU in my desktop computer is Corsair as well,
but I’m not about to open the case and see just for a comment on HN :p

~~~
compscistd
Look up desk pads, I have one that covers the majority of my 5’x30” desk!

My Corsair PSU is an old 750W and they were synonymous with accessible modular
power supplies for a while. Made them last longer by design when that wasn’t a
given design choice. All in one heatsink units are more popular now, but they
used to be the only option in that category too.

~~~
genocidicbunny
That was when Corsair was rebranding Seasonic PSUs, which were some of the
best on the market at the time.

I still have the 750W Corsair PSU I put into my first gaming rig over a decade
ago. It's still perfectly usable and produces good power, even after years and
years of heavy usage.

~~~
ianai
Any idea on who’s the best psu manufacturer now?

~~~
philjohn
It varies by model, check out Johnny Guru's reviews, they dismantle them and
figure out who the OEM is.

------
xal
46m for elgato seems like a steal now.

------
wp381640
This is their second (or third?) attempt to go public. The S1 from 2012:

[https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1486183/000119312512...](https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1486183/000119312512186418/d52593ds1a.htm)

------
quantummkv
Corsair has certainly come a long way from their sleek gamer aesthetic
Dominator ram modules that first introduced me to the brand. Now just about
every gaming peripheral and a lot of my system components (everything apart
for CPU, GPU and motherboard) are from Corsair.

Unlike many other brands, their have managed to retain their quality over
time. Kudos to them.

------
ddlutz
I must be the odd one out heree. Lot of people saying good things about their
hardware. I've had problems with two of their keyboards, two of their mice,
and 2 of their headsets. I've stopped going with them. Have had better luck
with Logitech, at least in the mouse department no issue. Have had some issues
with headset though.

------
servercobra
Is it weird that 3 tech companies (Palantir, Corsair, AirBnB) are IPOing or
starting the process to IPO at the same time?

~~~
dehrmann
Some people buy into the idea of "the IPO window," a time when it's seen as
safe to go public. Even people who don't buy into it can't deny that no one
wanted to touch an IPO in March and April, so there's some pent-up demand.

These three companies are also all _very_ different as businesses. Their
biggest commonalities are the people they hire and where they're located.
After that, they look pretty different.

------
fletchowns
Ticker symbol should be RGB! Apparently NASDAQ ticker symbols are typically 4
letters though.

~~~
scrollaway
Shoulda gone for RGBA.

Or CMYK ;)

------
ortekk
Their keyboards, while pretty, are made of cheapest ABS plastic. One of my
keys became stuck just 2 months after the purchase, because of the crack on
the keycap fitting. Corsair also refused to replace it.

------
m3kw9
Well at least they are making a profit

------
xwdv
Kind of a boring IPO. Just taking advantage of high valuations right now.

